# Norwegian: Favorite Norwegian Webcameras



## Grefsen

*Jeg vil gjerne skrive til en nordmann med et webkamera ikke så langt fra Holmenkollen.  Her er et utdrag fra brevet mitt:

Jeg fant (Navn av Webkamera) for fire uker siden og nå det er mine favoritt norske webkameraer. **J**eg titter på det faktisk hver dag.

Er favoritt norske webkameraer rett (korrekt?) for *"favorite Norwegian webcameras?" 

* På forhånd for hjelpen!   

*


----------



## Obil Tu

I would say "norske favorittwebkameraer" (nice and compoundy!) or "favorittwebkameraer i Norge" (actually, in your sentence, maybe the latter). I know that it differs slightly from the English, but with our tendency to form compounds, we can't really do the "favourite Norwegian X" construction...

As for you sentence: If I read you correctly you would need a "et av" after "nå er det", since you're speaking about one single webcam, right? Also, I would move the "faktisk" to after "titter". And although it won't be in your letter: "navn *på* webkamera(et)."


----------



## hanne

The problem is that favoritt is only a noun in Scandinavian, never an adjective as in English.


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> I would say "norske favorittwebkameraer" (nice and compoundy!) or "favorittwebkameraer i Norge" (actually, in your sentence, maybe the latter). I know that it differs slightly from the English, but with our tendency to form compounds, we can't really do the "favourite Norwegian X" construction...


*Tusen takk for det!  *

I guess I'm making some progress because my first inclination was to attempt to form *"et sammensatte ord"* (a compound word) with *norske + webkameraer.  *However, I gave up on that idea when a google search of norskewebkameraer "did not match any documents."

BTW - I really like your expression "nice and compoundy!"  
 


Obil Tu said:


> As for you sentence: If I read you correctly you would need a "et av" after "nå er det", since you're speaking about one single webcam, right? Also, I would move the "faktisk" to after "titter". And although it won't be in your letter: "navn *på* webkamera(et)."



*Du er helt riktig! * I rewrote that paragraph several times and at one point was attempting to write "one of my favorite Norwegian webcameras." Then I decided to change it to "my favorite Norwegian webcamera," but ended up leaving webcamera plural.  

*Uff da!!*


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> I guess I'm making some progress because my first inclination was to attempt to form *"et sammensatte ord"* (a compound word) with *norske + webkameraer.  *


 (But it would be "det sammensatt*e* ordet." )


Grefsen said:


> BTW - I really like your expression "nice and compoundy!"


 Hehe, I guess I made that up on the spur of the moment, so I'm glad it got the meaning across.


Grefsen said:


> *Du er helt riktig! *



"Du *har* helt rett" or "det *er* helt riktig/rett". In Norwegian we *are* not right (sadly?): we "have" it...


Grefsen said:


> *Uff da!!*


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> (But it would be "det sammensatt*e* ordet." )


 

*Du har helt rett igjen. * 



hanne said:


> The problem is that favoritt is only a noun in Scandinavian, never an adjective as in English.


This is an interesting point that you make.  Instead of *"norske favorittwebkameraer"* or *"favorittwebkameraer i Norge" *should I perhaps consider rewriting the sentence again?  Would another option like *"Jeg liker webkameraet du har lagd veldig godt"* that doesn't use *"favoritt"* at all be a better choice?


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> Instead of *"norske favorittwebkameraer"* or *"favorittwebkameraer i Norge" *should I perhaps consider rewriting the sentence again?  Would another option like *"Jeg liker webkameraet du har lagd veldig godt"* that doesn't use *"favoritt"* at al be a better choice?



That could be a good option (although I'm not against the "favoritt-" construction). Or even saying that you think it's "et av de beste/blant de beste norske webkameraene". Alternatively, "blant de norske webkamerene [du] liker best".


----------



## hanne

In Danish I'd probably prefer to use "yndlings-" instead of "favorit-" - do you have something similar in Norwegian?


----------



## Grefsen

hanne said:


> In Danish I'd probably prefer to use "yndlings-" instead of "favorit-" - do you have something similar in Norwegian?


*Tusen takk for det Hanne!* 

I just looked up *yndling *at the *lexin.no* site and here is what I found:

English:  favourite, (favorite US)


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Yes, we use yngling in Norwegian as well, and I agree with Hanne, I think it works better with yngling than favourite. 

Here is my attempt.

For fire uker siden fant jeg (...), og nå er det et av mine norske ynglingswebkameraer.


----------



## Obil Tu

vestfoldlilja said:


> Yes, we use yngling in Norwegian as well, and I agree with Hanne, I think it works better with yngling than favourite.
> 
> Here is my attempt.
> 
> For fire uker siden fant jeg (...), og nå er det et av mine norske ynglingswebkameraer.



Careful, though: "Yn*d*ling" and "yn*g*ling" is not the same thing! "Yn*g*ling" means a young boy whereas "yn*d*ling" has the "favourite" meaning. Check DokPro: http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...ordboka&ordbok=bokmaal&s=n&alfabet=n&renset=j vs. http://www.dokpro.uio.no/perl/ordbo...ordboka&ordbok=bokmaal&s=n&alfabet=n&renset=j)

"Yn*g*lings-" doesn't exist, except perhaps rarely if you talk about something belonging or pertaining to a young man...


----------



## vestfoldlilja

I know, I know, a spelling mistake. Sorry.


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> That could be a good option (although I'm not against the "favoritt-" construction). Or even saying that you think it's "et av de beste/blant de beste norske webkameraene". Alternatively, "blant de norske webkamerene [du] liker best".


*Her er min revisjon:*

*Jeg fant (**navn **på webkameraet**) for fire uker siden og jeg liker det veldig mye.  **Faktisk** tror jeg det er **et av de beste norske webkamerene og jeg titter på det hver dag.*


----------



## Pteppic

Grefsen said:


> *Her er min revisjon:*
> 
> *Jeg fant (**navn **på webkameraet**) for fire uker siden og jeg liker det veldig mye.  **Faktisk** tror jeg det er **et av de beste norske webkamerene og jeg titter på det hver dag.*



It should be "jeg liker det veldig *godt*" - we don't like things very much or a lot, we like them very good  . "Think" can of course be translated in several ways, and in this case, the correct word is *synes*, as you're stating an opinion (or so I assume) - *tror* means that you're almost certain ("Is that her mother? Yes, I think so." / "Er det moren hennes?" "Ja, det *tror* jeg."). And you're missing an 'a' in webkamer*a*ene (though Obil Tu might be responsible for that), and, in my opinion, a comma directly after it 

Otherwise quite exemplary, I would say. 

As a completely pointless aside note, *yngling* can also be derived from *yngle*, meaning to breed or mulitply, so I suppose an "ynglingswebkamera" might be used in a nature documentary?


----------



## Grefsen

Pteppic said:


> Otherwise quite exemplary, I would say.


*Tusen takk for hjelpen og også takk for positiv tilbaksmelding Pteppic!* 

*Her er annen revisjon:

Jeg fant (navn på webkameraet) for fire uker siden og jeg liker det veldig godt. Faktisk synes jeg det er et av de beste norske webkameraene og jeg titter på det hver dag.
*


----------



## Huffameg

Grefsen said:


> *Tusen takk for hjelpen og (også) takk for positiv tilbakemelding, Pteppic!*
> 
> *Her er en annen revisjon:
> 
> Jeg fant (navn på webkameraet) for fire uker siden og jeg liker det veldig godt. Faktisk synes jeg det er ett av de beste norske webkameraene, og jeg titter på det hver dag.
> *


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> *Her er annen revisjon:*


Actually, this can be correct, if you understand "annen" not in the sense of "other/another" but "second": "Here's the second revision".


Grefsen said:


> *
> Faktisk synes jeg det er et av de beste norske webkameraene og jeg titter på det hver dag.
> *


And can't this also be correct? I see your point, Huffameg, but wouldn't both "et" and "ett" be correct in each their circumstances here, just like "en" and "én"? I would for instance say "jeg synes det er en av de beste norske nettsidene", not "jeg synes det er én av de beste norske nettsidene", and by the same logic, I think "et av de beste norske webkameraene" works. It's a matter of emphasis, and perhaps whether you're listing/mentioning all of them... In which case I agree that you'd have to use "ett" or "én".


----------



## Grefsen

Obil Tu said:


> Actually, this can be correct, if you understand "annen" not in the sense of "other/another" but "second": "Here's the second revision".


*Ja, engelsk setningen var* "Here is the second revision."


----------



## Obil Tu

Grefsen said:


> *Ja, den engelske setningen var* "Here is the second revision."



Or "setningen på engelsk var".


----------



## Huffameg

Obil Tu said:


> Actually, this can be correct, if you understand "annen" not in the sense of "other/another" but "second": "Here's the second revision".
> 
> And can't this also be correct? I see your point, Huffameg, but wouldn't both "et" and "ett" be correct in each their circumstances here, just like "en" and "én"? I would for instance say "jeg synes det er en av de beste norske nettsidene", not "jeg synes det er én av de beste norske nettsidene", and by the same logic, I think "et av de beste norske webkameraene" works. It's a matter of emphasis, and perhaps whether you're listing/mentioning all of them... In which case I agree that you'd have to use "ett" or "én".



You may be right, but how can the phrase "jeg synes det er en av de beste norske nettsidene" mean anything other that it is just _one_ of the best?


----------



## Obil Tu

Huffameg said:


> You may be right, but how can the phrase "jeg synes det er en av de beste norske nettsidene" mean anything other that it is just _one_ of the best?



Yeah, that's what I'm not able to be very articulate about... I just feel that if I read "det er én av de beste norske nettsidene", I'd almost expect something like "...but I think this one is even better" to follow. And I'd hear the "én" emphasized in speech. Whereas if it's "en" I'd put the emphasis more naturally on "beste".


----------

